# How to sync google chrome bookmarks in samsum note 10.1 ?



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

Using samsung Galazy Note 10.1 and used to sync my bookmarks from the chrome that installed on PC,
recently I could not see how to update and sync the bookmarks, all my old bookmarks disappeared ..!
at the top right corner just seeing a star, when I touch it did not show my any option to display the bookmarks favourite etc,

I deleted the chrome and re-installed, but still the same, how to do with this issue?
any help pls?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you signed into Google Chrome on both the phone and computer? To do so click on the menu button in the top right hand corner(usually the three dots or lines), then go to Settings, and there should be an option to sign into the Google Account and what things to sync.


----------



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

Triple6, the problem that the three dots are missing, not seeing them any more, 
what I am seeing is just a symbole of microphone, and a frame of star, 
I used to see them (3 dots) settings and log in and sync my bookmarks whenever updates,
why they disappeard? how to get them appeared again?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Samsung does like to hide that sometimes. Try "long pressing", pressing and holding, one of the buttons on the bottom and see if it brings up the menu. 

I guess it could also be a glitch that it doesn't come up. You could try uninstalling and reinstalling Chrome or just rebooting the device. 

Did you recently get an update to Chome or Android?


----------



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

unfortunaly, did not show any results,
I tried to unstall chrome, and re-installed again, it appeaared as before ! 
what is the amazing in the matter is that couple of months ago the (three dots) on the top right corner were visible, why they gone in a sudden? so confusing indeed..!


----------



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

I forgot to mention that what is appeared in the top right corner is the star and microphone, when press on the the microphone appeard a (Google -- speak now) for help. same as apple (siri) 
and when press the star, show me a small window (add bookmark) ..


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

And you've pressed the Menu button to the left of the physical Home button?

someone with a Samsung device will come along and point you right direction.


----------



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

Triple6, I tried it to press the menu button and shown the a list of options, bookmarks is there..!
many thanks gratefully !!

but, there is a touble of Sync my bookmark chrome on PC that I made some changes, to be see on chrome in my samsung galaxy note, i'm checking the stettings to see ow to turn this Sync to be auto-Sync. 
Thanks


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It should already be automatically syncing.


----------

